# The Bonklip Strap



## Drum2000

I found some interesting info on the mighty Bonklip strap. Included is some history as well as some diagrams of the engineering involved which just may well make your head hurt. Enjoy.

http://www.freewebs.com/billyschorr/adr ... 5B1%5D.pdf


----------



## Mutley

link doesn't work for me :dntknw:


----------



## Griff

mutley said:


> link doesn't work for me :dntknw:


ditto


----------



## Clum

Quite a few links posted here recently seem to be truncated, is this because they're using a certain browser or something?


----------



## Markrlondon

Here is the correct link: http://www.freewebs.com/billyschorr/adrian%20pdf/THE%20BONKLIP_HI%20RES%20%5B1%5D.pdf

Title: 'THE BONKLIP BRACELET IN HIS MAJESTYâ€™s SERVICE'

Authors: Adrian van der Meijden and Thomas Koenig


----------



## Markrlondon

Clum said:


> Quite a few links posted here recently seem to be truncated, is this because they're using a certain browser or something?


I think it's probably a visual presentation issue: Wherever the OP was copying the link from, it was probably already visually presented in abbreviated form. The OP copied and pasted the text as presented (not the underlying shortcut or link) and so what we got here was non-functional.

It's a very easy error to make as a lot of forum software visually abbreviates links in this fashion as does Google's search results.


----------



## Drum2000

Markrlondon said:


> Clum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few links posted here recently seem to be truncated, is this because they're using a certain browser or something?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's probably a visual presentation issue: Wherever the OP was copying the link from, it was probably already visually presented in abbreviated form. The OP copied and pasted the text as presented (not the underlying shortcut or link) and so what we got here was non-functional.
> 
> It's a very easy error to make as a lot of forum software visually abbreviates links in this fashion as does Google's search results.
Click to expand...

Thanks for correcting the link Mark. By the way, what's an OP when it's at home?


----------



## pg tips

original post or poster


----------



## Markrlondon

Drum2000 said:


> Thanks for correcting the link Mark. By the way, what's an OP when it's at home?


As pg tips said, it's Original Post/Original Poster.


----------



## triplet375

First post

Hi to fellow members,

I have a Bonklip watch strap in 9ct gold (I assume) as it has 9c on the back of the link that the strap slides through and 9ct with a dash under the T on the back of the fastening clip but no hallmarks?

I have done some research and the various sites say the straps were made in stainless steel, rolled gold and 9ct but the 9ct (does have London Hallmarks)

Would any Bonklip enthusiasts shed any light if Bonklip did not in fact hallmark all there straps? And is there a way of dating the strap I have looked on the web but no luck.

Thanking you,


----------



## Drum2000

Ah, the old "Bonklip Strap" post... (sigh) Takes me back...


----------



## Roger the Dodger




----------



## Rotundus

bloody terrible things thank gawd for the nato strap.

only the two issues with the article - the army ain't royal, that'd be the navy and the airforce & secondly metal straps at high temps also burn the flesh and stick into the bargain.

see there i go moaning again :lol: and its the weekend an' everything...


----------



## triplet375

Hopefully the photo is the correct size I will post a couple more if itâ€™s ok.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Rotundus said:


> bloody terrible things thank gawd for the nato strap.


Ruddy philistine! Bonklips are well cool B)


----------



## mel

Can't agree Mach - - don't like 'em, they rattle as well! :lol:

:weed:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mel said:


> Can't agree Mach - - don't like 'em, they rattle as well! :lol:
> 
> :weed:


How can The Sequined Avenger be bothered by things that rattle? :huh:

Surely all those sequins must tinkle :lol:


----------



## mel

At my age Mach, it's me that tinkl - - - - must run! where's the loo?

:weed:

:sadwalk:


----------



## triplet375

R.D.T wants photos,

mach with 25570 posts,

Rotundas 4465 and still no reply to a new guy? about his Bonklip


----------



## Rotundus

triplet375 said:


> R.D.T wants photos,
> 
> mach with 25570 posts,
> 
> Rotundas 4465 and still no reply to a new guy? about his Bonklip


please resubmit the question in english !

seriously - what are you on about?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

triplet375 said:


> First post
> 
> Hi to fellow members,
> 
> I have a Bonklip watch strap in 9ct gold (I assume) as it has 9c on the back of the link that the strap slides through and 9ct with a dash under the T on the back of the fastening clip but no hallmarks?
> 
> I have done some research and the various sites say the straps were made in stainless steel, rolled gold and 9ct but the 9ct (does have London Hallmarks)
> 
> Would any Bonklip enthusiasts shed any light if Bonklip did not in fact hallmark all there straps? And is there a way of dating the strap I have looked on the web but no luck.
> 
> Thanking you,





triplet375 said:


> R.D.T wants photos,
> 
> mach with 25570 posts,
> 
> Rotundas 4465 and still no reply to a new guy? about his Bonklip


Possible reasons you have not received an answer are that we don`t know or someone who does hasn`t seen this thread.Good natured banter is a feature of this form, you can - join in, accept, tolerate, ignore it or go elsewhere :wink2:


----------



## triplet375

Hi Mach, thank you for your response there was nothing meant in my post, just a tongue in cheek comment about all the knowledgeable posters but no reply, and yes I am in favor of a bit of good natured banter.


----------



## Rotundus

well that lets me off the hook then - almost 5000 posts in about 5 years and still not very knowledgeable.

can i assume RDT was meant to be Roger ?

and by the way I have no technical knowledge of these straps - just a mild aversion - there now a bit closer to 5000 :victory:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Rotundus said:


> well that lets me off the hook then - almost 5000 posts in about 5 years and still not very knowledgeable.





> mach 0.0013137
> 
> 35 Jewel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25,575 posts
> 
> Joined 10-January 05
> 
> Founder member of the.... "No Really, I Haven`t A Clue, Club"
> 
> Completely unaffiliated with any other club for people who claim to know nothing!
> 
> (New members always welcome)


I`m still way less knowledgeable then you des


----------



## mach 0.0013137

triplet375 said:


> Hi Mach, thank you for your response there was nothing meant in my post, just a tongue in cheek comment about all the knowledgeable posters but no reply, and yes I am in favor of a bit of good natured banter.


Good man, you`ll fit right in :thumbup:


----------



## mel

Coming up on 7.5K posts, and even I don't know it all - - not even the half of it in TIMEX never mind all the other makes, the cheapo copies like Rolex and Omega and stuff! :lol:

The beauty of this forum is the wide range of folks who contribute on a day to day basis, and banter as well!

The problem is separating the truth from the banter sometimes. I can't post a picture of a Bonklip 'cos I don't have any, and don't like them, so I don't keep them, they go back out if I flip a watch and they are suitable to use on the flipper! That's life! :weed:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I think 'RDT' may be me (should be RTD)...after I posted the .....



pic......however, a pic of the 'bracelet'.....(WTF!) was posted, which has made up my mind. I won't be buying one! :lol:


----------



## triplet375




----------



## triplet375

Roger,

Have I changed your mind on buying a Bonklip Bracelet ? Watched your video on up loading photos

From photobucket (very helpful)


----------

